# Help Visa and sponsorship questions?



## flipperchick1 (Apr 21, 2015)

My husband is set to start his new job at the beginning of September. I was planning on coming with him from the USA. I have been reading so much stuff that now I am confused. 
1. Is it okay for me to come into Abu Dhabi on a visitor's visa with my husband?
2. Once he gets he residency and wants to sponsor me I know we have to have our marriage license attested. Who attests it? Do we need to have that done in the states before we leave or in Abu Dhabi?

Thanks


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

flipperchick1 said:


> 1. Is it okay for me to come into Abu Dhabi on a visitor's visa with my husband?


yes



flipperchick1 said:


> 2. Once he gets he residency and wants to sponsor me I know we have to have our marriage license attested. Who attests it? Do we need to have that done in the states before we leave or in Abu Dhabi?


in the states before you come here...

when in doubt, go to the source

Document Authentication | Embassy of the United States Abu Dhabi, UAE


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

flipperchick1 said:


> 1. Is it okay for me to come into Abu Dhabi on a visitor's visa with my husband?


to add to imac's reply: your visit visa will be valid for a month (30 days + c. 10 days of grace period). Your husband's residency visa may or may not be processed by then, and then he will need to rent a place to live in before he can sponsor you. 
Hence you may have to do a "visa run" before your visa expires - it just means you will have to go to Oman by road and come back, or take a flight to Oman (or elsewhere) and come back - or pay to extend your visit visa (which can be done once I believe).


----------



## flipperchick1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Actually the company is having us stay at an apartment hotel for 90 day probation period.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

flipperchick1 said:


> Actually the company is having us stay at an apartment hotel for 90 day probation period.


in which case you will need to check whether your husband can sponsor you - one of the requirements to sponsor family is suitable accommodation (either rented, owned, or a long term contract with a hotel apartment). I don't know if a 90 day contract will be enough - however, depending on the company's personnel and the level of wasta they have with the authorities he may or may not be able to sponsor you during this time. Maybe the company will not even want to spend money on sponsoring dependents during probation.


----------

